# picking a fitting and showmanship goat



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I was always taught color is important when picking a goat for the fitting class (dairy goats) I was told to to avoid a goat that is white as that is harder to keep clean, avoid one with many different color spots (like a calico) as it can give the appearance of an uneven coat. 
I was putting a slide show together of what to look for in a 4H goat and I included these tips but was told not to. Thoughts?


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Probably a bias. Fun color goats can do just as well or better then standard colors. The idea would be getting the kids to focus on looking for the right shape, and details that are most ideal for a winning animal. Of course my kids are doing meat goat not dairy.

Though I never raised livestock and had to ask my husband a similar question last year. He basically said the same as you in a round about way. Animals that have fun colors and patterns may stand out more and be inadvertently judged harder then standard colors.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We have friends with an outstanding dairy doe. But she is oddly spotted. It is pretty, but the shave job really does look uneven, no matter how thorough the child shaves. A GOOD judge will know that and will feel the shave job. But in larger shows that may not be possible. So the coloration is a factor to keep in mind. HOWEVER, we've been showing dairy goats for over a decade now. I would say the most important criterion for chooses a showmanship/fitting goat is having a doe that the child has a good relationship with. There is nothing worse than trying to shave the hard spots on a doe who's fighting! You also don't want to be fighting with the doe in the ring. Personality and training trump body type in my book! 

As a side note, both my girls have won multiple firsts in both showmanship and fitting.


----------

